# Transfer document Ibooks ipad et Ibooks Mac (plus quelques questions)



## palaspock (1 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Cela fait un moment que j'ai un iPad et que j'utilise énormément iBooks. Par contre je télécharge des documents ePub, et pdf depuis des sites internet qui proposent ce genre de doc (rien d'illégal au contraire je vous rassure simplement dans mon domaine je suis amené à en télécharger ce ne sont pas des œuvres dispo uniquement sur le store d'apple évidemment).
Bref toujours est-il que lors de l'arrivée de iBooks sur Mac je me suis dit que j'allais retrouver toutes mes collections, pleines de centaines d'ebooks sur cette application. Mais évidemment il ne fallait pas trop en demander, capitaliste d'un jour capitaliste toujours et si je ne les ai pas acheté sur le store je ne peux pas y accéder de ce que j'ai compris.

Donc j'aurais aimé savoir comment je peux (et si c'est possible déjà) transférer tout mes ebooks (au format ePub et PDF donc) sur le logiciel sur le mac. 

J'aurais aimé faire ça tout d'abord pour pouvoir changer le nom de mon document. Je commence à en avoir marre de ne pas pouvoir trier comme je l'entends mes documents et que mes ebooks se nomment tous "e6656987sdsklpoiojefn". Je pense que vous voyez de quoi je parle.
Ça fait quelques heures que je cherche et je me tourne vers vous pour savoir s'il existe une solution pour donc :
Transférer mes documents sur mon mac ET sur iPad même s'ils ne viennent pas du store d'apple.
Et comment modifier le nom de mes documents qui sont sur ibooks sur mon iPad (j'ai essayé de passer par itunes mais ça ne fonctionne pas).

Je vous remercie des éventuelles réponses que vous pourrez apporter.

Cordialement,

Palaspock


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2015)

Je ne comprends pas ta diatribe sur le capitalisme, mais passons.

Pour mettre tes iBook en epub sur le logiciel sur Mac, rien de plus simple, tu les télécharges sur ton ordinateur et la il suffit de les glisser sur iBook et ils seront lisibles sur ton ordinateur et sur ton iPad apéro synchronisation.

Sur ton ordi, tu peux renommer le titre avant de les mettre dans iBook, mais si le fichier ePub est bien fait, il devrait apparaître avec le bon titre et le bon auteur sur iBook.


----------



## lineakd (2 Juin 2015)

@palaspock, connecte ton iPad à ton ordi, ouvre iTunes (oui, je le préfé que iTunes manuellement). Tu sélectionnes l'icône en forme de tablette pour accèdera à ton iPad. Dans la barre de menu d'iTunes de ton ordi, clique sur fichier/appareils/transférer les achats de... À la fin du transfert, retourne sur cette de barre de menus. Clique sur fichier/appareils/synchroniser. 
Quand la synchronisation est finie, ouvre l'app iBooks sur ton mac et tu y trouveras tout tes œuvres que tu as récupéré à partir de ta tablette sur le web.
À partir d'ibooks sur l'iPad, je ne sais pas comment renommer mais peut être en passant par une autre app quand tu télécharges l'œuvre, comme documents readdle ou goodreader.
Attention les app documents readdle et goodreader n'ouvre pas les fichiers donc l'extension est .ibooks mais permet de renommer le fichier.
Sur l'app iBooks sur le Mac, tu peux sélectionner ton fichier, de le glisser sur le bureau puis de le renommer et le refaire glisser dans iBooks.


----------



## quetzal (5 Août 2015)

J'essaie de faire l'opération en sens inverse. Documents téléchargés sur un Mac Mini, à transférer sur mon iPad. J'ai ouvert iTunes et synchronisé mon iPad, mais rien ne se passe.


----------

